# Crockett letter purchased



## j d worthington (Sep 6, 2007)

A bit of Texas history by a rather colorful figure surfaces in the news:

Texas buys Crockett's last known letter - Yahoo! News

Titled: "Texas buys Crockett's last known letter", from AP, by Liz Austin Peterson, datelined Tue., Sep. 4, 2007.


----------

